# Some "homework" for fellow RUTLOGIST.....



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Notice the date on this:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=57051&highlight=rutting

Now notice the date of this:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=58279&highlight=rutting

The New Moon last year fell on Oct 22 and Nov 20 (universal time)
The Full Moon fell on Oct 7 and Nov 5 (universal time)

This year the New falls on Oct 11 and Nov 9
With the Full being on Oct 26 and Nov 24

You can look at last years posts and dates when people were seeing activity. You can also look over your Field Logs and review what you saw. 
Compare that to this years reports or your field logs.

Any questions class?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is very interesting. I looked over my hunting journals and you are right, except for last year, which was a little different hunting season. It seemed that we didn't have an all out rut last year. I think it was because of the warmer weather.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to try to subscribe to the belief of the moon phase in past years because it seemed to make sense but the more I looked that things from year to year the more I came to the conclusion that the rut falls pretty much the same time every year within maybe a week or so. I believe the moon phase does have an impact on deer travels as they will be much more active at night during the brighter portion of the phase and then when the new moon comes they will become more active during the daytime. I just pretty much figure on the frenzy hitting somewhere around the November 10 plus or minus a week. Not knowing when the exact time is does not bother me too much as I would rather be out hunting during the couple of weeks leading up to it. The most frustrating time can be the few days following the frenzy because the deer travel drops way off as the bucks are totally occupied during that time.

Everyone can do themselves a favor and go out and kill some does in the next few days and make the bucks have to work a bit harder to win over the does.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

great info guys I really appreciate your insight. I'm headed to Vinton Co. for Fri and Saturday and have been thinking a lot about the moon phase my self- Good Luck to all and Go-Bucks


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeyes1G said:


> great info guys I really appreciate your insight. I'm headed to Vinton Co. for Fri and Saturday and have been thinking a lot about the moon phase my self- Good Luck to all and Go-Bucks


Just keep in mind that you will be hunting at the full moon phase so keep in mind that they may be moving more midday than normal. They will be more active throughout the night (particularly if it is a calmer night) and then they may bed down for a while in the morning. But by midday they will be up and moving again. Bottom line though is that when you get to this time of the season there will be deer moving at any time throughout the day. You just have to be in the stand when they come through.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I went out today and scouted around my woods. WOW this cooler weather has got some big deer pumped. I found a whole bunch of scrapes and the size of some of the tracks were unreal. All of these scrapes were worked sometime in the last 12 hours too, thats about how long since it had last rained. This line of scrapes was almost 1/4 mile long, well at least what I saw of it, but after seeing all I saw it was time to set a trail camera and leave. We will see what has been making those scrapes with huge feet.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Flypilot I am planning on doing the same this weekend. Put out a couple cams and see when they are working them.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

All this talk about rutting, seeing bucks myself.... Its like christmas morning again!!!!!!


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been out quite a bit lately, this past weekend I saw some very small bucks (spikes, forkhorns) running around harassing does, but not much else. Yesterday I ssaw a 10pt doing the same thing, I know the bucks are getting in the mood, but I dbout it wont be until next week when it starts to get crazy.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

You will see a ton of the youngins' trying to chase this time of the year. The biggin's will be out next week when they know the time is right.


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

I drive a truck in and around the outskirts of Columbus in various counties and I was in Delaware county today and I am always looking in the fields and today I saw a 130 to 140 class buck hanging out with 2 does in a picked bean field about 50yds off the road. I pulled over and was able to back up to get a good look at him and my heart was pounding as if I was drawing down on him. That really gets you in the mood to spend as much time as possible in the woods and sooner or later you will see the one. I spend the whole day if I can in my stand this time of year just waiting. Next week and a half is going to be the ticket.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

Same here, I drive about 20 miles into work in Montgomery County, I saw a Buck in a filed this morning between 930-10am then driving in tonight I saw 2 doe in 2 different spots, they were moving fairly fast, I assume being pushed by bucks, they're really moving good right now in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

again, tonight i saw another doe crossing a country road from one field to another, i couldnt see back into the dark field. It should be a great weekend. Go-Bucks


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I saw the biggest buck I've seen in at least 5yrs last night. He was standing about 15yds from the road and was staring down a doe on the other side of the road. I couldn't stop with cars behind me so I turned around and when I came back by he was farther back from the road. This thing was huge. At least 160 class, prolly bigger. Really tall tines. To bad it was in the city limits. My vacation starts at 4:00pm today. You can bet I'll be out alot over the next couple weeks. Good luck to all. I can't wait to see some pics of those BBD.


----------

